# www.bulkpowders.co.uk



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Have anybody try this? Bulk Powders.co.uk, Good price, just wonder how good is the protein


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

plus, can anyone comment on ultrafine scottish oats?


----------



## DanSalvage (Jun 18, 2010)

Haven't ordered off them before but they look like a similar type of company to Myprotein.co.uk.

Would be interesting to see if their products are any good because theres some prices there!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

DanSalvage said:


> Haven't ordered off them before but they look like a similar type of company to Myprotein.co.uk.
> 
> Would be interesting to see if their products are any good because theres some prices there!


thanks for your reply, prices are great I'm thinking in getting 20K for £185 but but but only if is good, don't really want cheapo crapo.

I'm not very discipline in the morning with my breakfast as normally I have to run fast to work. I was thinking in getting scottish ultrafine oats to replace my breaky. what do you think?


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

I have ordered loads from there, good quality exactly the same as my protein.

The ultra fine oats are good, there liquid flavourings are great too!!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

akalatengo said:


> I have to run fast to work. I was thinking in getting scottish ultrafine oats to replace my breaky. what do you think?


Id class oats as breakfast 

If your going to order something like 20kg, better make sure you like the flavour!

Are you getting whey isolate? concentrate? a blend?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i got an upset stomach from the concentrate, but i`m only the only one.

its a good basic protein company.

everyones got their own bulk brand they favour..


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

mo can get oats from tesco cheap enough any way something stupied like kg for 80p i wach them in me shake every morning


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup me too bud..^^^


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

splinter said:


> Id class oats as breakfast
> 
> If your going to order something like 20kg, better make sure you like the flavour!
> 
> Are you getting whey isolate? concentrate? a blend?


I won't order 20k first order but thinking in those lines

Isolate is just a few pennies more expensive than concentrate in this place.

I think I'm going for Nutrisport Whey Protein Isolate I had it before and is good value


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

guvnor said:


> mo can get oats from tesco cheap enough any way something stupied like kg for 80p i wach them in me shake every morning


don't you have to cook them? do you put them through the processor and mix them with cold water or milk in a shaker?


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't need to cook em, whack em in with your protein shake, drink em down big lad!!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Ftblk36 said:


> Don't need to cook em, whack em in with your protein shake, drink em down big lad!!!!


thanks, i will try that trick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive always classed nutrisport right up there with holland and barret.

i`d have a bulk powder over it every time


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I use there protein bud (Instanised whey). Products are good and a few others on the forum use them :tongue1:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I've not used bulkpowders.

At the moment im on extreme whey/pro-6. (both of which blends)

But have used myprotein impact blend (isolate & Concentrate). I think its worth getting a blend 

cal strange your stomach cant take it!


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

The nutrisport 90plus is ok i have tried it a few times and liked it, as for the ouats i have tried them from tesco asda etc and i just cant swallow them it makes me wanna puke!

Even tried magimixin them but that did not work either

My mate uses a coffee grinder to get his down but i cant be bothered lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I just eat tesco finest oats, none of that powdery nonsense.

Not sure what to say on nutrisport products as I have used them.

I know myprotein provide oats! Might be worth a look!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have decided to buy tescos oats and try them in a shake just to see if I can replace cooking oats in the morning (not time)

For whey, I have use nutrisport 90+ previously but this time I want to try isolate to see if agrees with my more, (i think i have some dairy intolerance)

I would like to try premium protein powders but the are to pricy, I might try Reflex or I will stick with nutrisport isolate

I bit wary of bulkpwder.co.uk or myprotein.co.uk. don't know why though, may be because I have not read anything convincing yet or may be no want I know use them.

Big dilemma to choose a powder this days

I had a look at extreme, but I prefer a 5kilos tub and £34 for 2kilos is to much


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i use a bulk powder, so are you telling me its not working :becky:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Fair enough on 2kg for £34.... I think extreme should do 5kg bags! Would certainly appease many of us on the board.

Myprotein are a quality company and do provide a top serivce! I use them for all sorts of things like vitamins/omega 3's/cla/bcaa's etc... As companies such as solgar etc... can be quite dear!

I spend an awful lot on supplements too, so try and get the most bang for my buck!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you dont need a single supplement to grow ^^^^

makes life harder but yes you can grow without using a protein powder.

how do i know?

cos i didnt use one for my first 3 years of training...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

This is true, with a solid diet and training. However, who said the supplements im using are for growing? 

Some of the supps I use Cal are for my heart. I'd like to keep my LDL cholesterol low from an early age, you know to avoid a heart attack/stroke in my later years 

The the vitamins + minerals help if im not eating enough fruit and veg.

Kre-alk... nuff said

CLA... cal you really love this stuff 

ECA.. need not say more

Lean-r, thought id give it a try

Glucosamine... for the joints (1500mg over a 3month period shown to be efficacious, informed by a consultant rheumatologist!)

BCAA's + Glutamine, both shown to help... wont get into this kettle of fish.

And finally whey, for when I just cba to eat chicken or beef


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

I would have to say I also think the Nutrisport 90+ is a little poor on the quality tbh.

I think you either have to go for a bulk powder from myprotein or similar or if funds allow then go for one of the 5lb tubs from extreme / reflex etc etc.

Some good savings can be had by buying several of the 5lb tubs at once making it well 'bulk buy'...this would only be slightly more costly than a bulk powder.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It's not really a fair comparison comparing our Extreme Whey with My Protein or Bulk Powders, our has 2 different concentrates and isolate along with flavouring and sucralose as a sweetner.

Sucralose and flavouring costs a lot and then there is the blending/mixing of it all too which needs to be paid for.

I'm not a fan of products with one protein or carb source so everything we do has multiple sources to allow better assimilation due to the ingredients hitting your system at different times.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme, the impact blend from myprotein is concentrate and isolate... 4.5kg for £40 (not bad at all for a blend). Was previously 5kg, guess they are getting greedy now.

Why not release a bag product doug for a 5kg product. For whey/pro6 that is not mass/build & recover.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think it's a case of them getting greedy, the price of all dairy derived proteins has gone up by around 10% in the last month, I believe it is going to rise again in the next quarter too by a similar amount so everyone is going to have to increase their prices or work for less money.

Cocoa powder has also jumped in price too along with cartain flavours so be prepared gentlemen, prices are going to rise for everyone.

We're going to keep ours the same price for as long as we possibly can.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Not good at all.

But ill say it again, why not offer a larger sized whey product?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I definitely love 5kilos tub, can't be bother buying smaller.

Extreme, if I had the cash I would buy your whey but I'm looking for an alternative cheap bulk whey. I have no doubt that your company is decent, furthermore I will buy premium whey every now and then.

So far I'm confuse, is so much to choose from, didn't realize nutrisport were bottom line. REflex is on my list now but I might go for bulkpowder

I have tried tesco oats through food processor and mixed with milk in a shake with vanilla extract , I quite like it I think that that will be my now and then snack and breakfast


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Why not do big bags of whey doug? Surely it would serve in the companies best interest, competing with the likes of ON (comes to mind, they have a very good blend including hydrolyzed whey).


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We have thought about it and it may yet happen. We couldn't do it before we moved warehouse because we had no space at all and were tripping over the stock we had but now we do have more space for new lines.

I've not been happy with the taste of Extreme Whey, the formula is good and the ingredients are the best we can buy but I wasn't happy with the flavour until now, we've just tweaked the formula slightly to make the product slightly creamier and sweeter which I think will please everyone.

With regards to 5kg bags, the ON ones don't sell that well, I think due to the cost really. As with this thread people always say "you can get 5kg of unflavoured for £??" so it makes me wonder if its worthwhile bothering. If we put it in bags we need to order about 10 000 of them so it's a lot of outlay to launch it that way but I daresay we could put it in buckets as a trial run.

We have out T-Bullets coming out in August along with CLA and HMB so 3 new products already lined up, I'll have a think about a big bucket and speak with my colleagues here and see what they think too.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Extreme said:


> We have thought about it and it may yet happen. We couldn't do it before we moved warehouse because we had no space at all and were tripping over the stock we had but now we do have more space for new lines.
> 
> I've not been happy with the taste of Extreme Whey, the formula is good and the ingredients are the best we can buy but I wasn't happy with the flavour until now, we've just tweaked the formula slightly to make the product slightly creamier and sweeter which I think will please everyone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me.

I hadn't really thought of it from a logistical point of view from your end. I guess the scale of doing something so epic can be difficult and very costly. I see there is growth in your company so maybe in the future you will be able to offer bulk etc...

I wasn't impressed with the revamped banana, but have found the chocolate to be just fine. I dare not try strawberry (my experience with strawberry supplements with all companies, is that they taste nothing like strawberries).

Is t-bullets your new ph supplement?

Whats the cla pricing gonna be like? 1g standard im assuming?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> I definitely love 5kilos tub, can't be bother buying smaller.
> 
> Extreme, if I had the cash I would buy your whey but I'm looking for an alternative cheap bulk whey. I have no doubt that your company is decent, furthermore I will buy premium whey every now and then.
> 
> ...


Just a suggestion and something I used to do when funds were a little tighter than they are now - What about go for Extreme Whey for training days and then a bulk powder for non-training days?

So say 3/7ths of your spend on Extreme Whey and 4/7ths on a bulk powder, this then reduces the cost but gives you some of each? Sorted.:becky:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Extreme said:


> We have thought about it and it may yet happen. We couldn't do it before we moved warehouse because we had no space at all and were tripping over the stock we had but now we do have more space for new lines.
> 
> I've not been happy with the taste of Extreme Whey, the formula is good and the ingredients are the best we can buy but I wasn't happy with the flavour until now, we've just tweaked the formula slightly to make the product slightly creamier and sweeter which I think will please everyone.
> 
> ...


I think the CLA is a great move Doug, a nice big tub would be awesome as taking 6 tabs a day you can go through em. :nod:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Mike, interesting whey (get it, whey!) of looking at things. But are you saying the bulk powder is not good quality or is it better quality? Aren't non-training days as important as training days? Increasing muscle fibres is a 24/7 process, so much so try and keep all your sources of protein good.

Whey is all pretty much bought from the same sources, what they do with it... blend etc... is entirely upto the company at hand. Concentrate, isolate, hydrolysed(hydro best around training times) etc... I think if your getting any in, job done (on top of a good diet).

I think once you become a bb'er/athlete etc.. you get used to spending more on food, supplements, clothing etc.. Just part of the lifestyle. I quite easily spend upto like £200 every couple of months on several supps, im just used to it! Try and go for bulk or say bigger tub sizes where I can because I know I will use it.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Splinter whey's not all bought from the same sources, even if it is there are different grades of whey from whey powder through to Isolate at the more expensive end of the scale.

Even whey concentrates aren't all created equal, you can buy concentrate from around 30% protein thru to 80%(ish).

Some companies are still buying Chinese whey even after the deaths a couple of years ago. Admittedly the Chinese have sharpened their act up but in a country with no real Health & Safety people have they sharpened up enough?

I know of one guy who worked for a rival supplement company who went to China to source raw materials, one raw material supplier had recently installed a new pest control system before he went to see them. It was a cat!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

all bulk powders are defo not the same.

and the sourcing makes a big diff to my sensitive tum tum.

most people will always have a favoured labelled brand and an unbranded one.

if you cant afford one you`ll buy the other.

so why doesnt a company do both...

i dont know anyone who can directly blame their lack of progress on using a bulk powder.

i aint saying you cant make slightly better progress on a protein with a slightly better profile.

BUT i am saying if youre not AT ALL growing the problem is elsewhere in your diet/training/rest..

and feck me theres a plethora of threads on that subject.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Any concentrate I have used is about 70-80%.

Aren't the netherlands big whey producers?

I think new zealand are too?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Holland, Belgium, New Zealand, Republic of Ireland, Australia and the USA are all big producers of all dairy produce.

It's cheaper to buy it outside the EU because of all the taxes we get stuffed with but when you bring it into the EU they hammer you on duties for importing dairy.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

So here's the million pound question!

Why aren't we producing whey on a big scale in the UK?


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> all bulk powders are defo not the same.
> 
> and the sourcing makes a big diff to my sensitive tum tum.
> 
> ...


I think you have hit the nail on the head there Cal.

In a nutshell a person with a spot on diet / training regime who gets adequate rest and supplements with the cheapest whey on the market WILL grow more than a person with a pants diet / training regime / not resting and taking the dogs bo****ks all singing all dancing whey protein.

At the end of the day it is ultimately upto the individual whether they can afford the premium products on the market and whether they think they are of a priority in their supplementation to warrant the extra outlay. :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soz splint this thread got lost to me..

i have a sensitive tum at the best of times but have recently realised how ill eating 3 raw eggs a day has made me.

lol bit of a no brainer really...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mikey youre so much more articulate than me


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> soz splint this thread got lost to me..
> 
> i have a sensitive tum at the best of times but have recently realised how ill eating 3 raw eggs a day has made me.
> 
> lol bit of a no brainer really...


Forgot about this one!

Cal I thought you'd know better then to be eating raw eggs! Shame on you!

Im calling the egg police :mod:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

In reply to your question about why they aren't producing more in the UK Splinter, I think all farming has undergone a degree of decline in the UK.

With the pound being a traditionally strong currency its always been cheaper to buy from Europe and it's never made sense financially for European companies to buy UK manufactured dairy produce.

The good old UK govmnt make it hard for us to export to other nations with all the taxes and export legislation that we face. It really pis5es me off that American companies can produce their products much cheaper than we can and import them into the UK unrestriced which makes it hard for UK companies to compete on their own turf.


----------



## thaskitz (Apr 4, 2004)

Nutrisport 90+ 5 kg for 40 quid i think i paid

Cheap and cheerfull and has is concentrate and cassien in


----------

